# Aussie awarded VC today



## Wildcat (Jan 22, 2011)

Today will see the second Australian soldier awarded the VC for actions in Afghanistan. Good onya digger!!  

VC soldier took out Taliban insurgents - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
Second SAS Afghan Victoria Cross for heroic charge | The Australian


----------



## Florence (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 22, 2011)

Good on 'im!! Like Beharry, he's one of those rarest of men - those who get to collect their VC in person rather than having their next of kin receive it on their behalf.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 22, 2011)

Right on!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## rochie (Jan 23, 2011)

just watching this on the news.
saying well done just doesnot seem enough


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Agreed Rochie, read Cpl Roberts-Smith's war record! 
Corporal Benjamin Roberts-Smith's citations | Herald Sun


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## pbfoot (Jan 23, 2011)

well done


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2011)

Right on!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2011)

Bl**dy great news! Well done!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Sydhuey (Jan 23, 2011)

Good on him, Look at the size of the man 202 cm (6'7") a giant. 

I was reading an interesting article not long ago and the auther of was saying how top bravery awards like the MOH and VC were tending to be awarded more for bravery more in the field of saving comrades than combat exploits, the article had ratios of VC's and MOH's won in WW1 ,WW2, Korea thru Vietnam to Iraq and Afganistan and the ratios of combat exploits to saving comrades it was like 90% combat to 10% lifesaving in WW1 to todays figures with the two figures swapped, just shows how the western world has become more touchy feely and doesn't nessessarily want to put out and out combat warriors in the spotlight as much. 
not putting any award down all the winners deserve there medal without a doubt , just shows how percieved public attitudes change.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2011)

Holyshit, what a badass! I'd buy him an evening of alcohol poisoning, if I knew where to find him. Well done. A modern day hero that I will teach my childrent to emulate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## v2 (Jan 29, 2011)




----------

